# Shredded paper - paper cuts?



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been thinking about making a play/digging box with the shredded paper from our erm, shredder :lol: The the bits are short, as it's a cross-cut shredder, so I'm not concerned about them getting tangled or anything, but I'm wondering if they might get paper cuts from it. Has anybody had any experience with this?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I've used computer paper in the past with no problem. I've since decided to stick with newspaper when using shredded (which isn't often), it just seems softer. But I've not heard of rat paper cuts. I'm sure it *could* happen... *ponder*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought the ink in newspaper was bad for the ratties? :?:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

the ink in newspaper is fine as long as it is vegtable oil based you need to make sure of that first. Also I buy the shredded paper for easter baskets and let them have it in their hammocks. They make a nest out of it LoL never had any problems with it.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Is that true for both black and colored ink?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a hard time thinking they would actually get paper cut. And even if they did, I have a hard time thinking they would even notice.

Maybe you could try running your hand through a bunch of the cut up pieces of paper and see if you get cut at all? I doubt it will happen because I think you'd get cut from a large piece if paper that you can hold stiff and it goes against your finger or whatever. But on a bunch of smaller pieces of paper they would just be pushed away before they could cut.

Let me know because I also have a shredder and if this is a possibilty I'd definitely like to try it.

(After saying that, I ran my hand through my own shreddings with no problems at all. It was actually very soft. My shredder cuts into diamond shapes, don't know if more rectangular would be better. I then picked up a piece and tried to cut myself, also to no effect. I'd say it's safe.)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Hurray for science experiments  Thanks for checking that for me.

I actually tried that myself in a way, last night. I played around with some of the shredded bits and I didn't get any paper cuts, either.

I was more worried about the cuts getting infected if they did get them and didn't keep them clean enough. I know... I worry too much!

Anyway, I think we might be on to a winner with this one. I put some in a box last night and the girls had a good little romp around in it.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Next time I have an empty box I'll try the same thing. It's a very interesting idea, I'll see where it goes. Rats are the greatest recyclers in the world.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Next time I have an empty box


Goodness me you must have a tidy house! We're hoarders, here, so we're never short of any junk like that :lol:


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

If you go to your local newspaper they will sell you a huge roll of unprinted paper for a couple bucks. I cut a long sheet and fold it flat then feed it to my shredder.
I had a problem with a litter eating rat. So I started puting shredded paper in the pan after I painstakingly scissor cut it to look like confetti. It worked the Rat didn't eat it, but every night they put on these little party hats and blew whistles and when I woke up it looked like Times Square on January !st.
I think anything loose in a big space they can dig and bury themselves under will be a big hit. 
I've always felt most of the contemporay cage designs are contrary to the Rats nature. 
Spider


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Spider said:


> but every night they put on these little party hats and blew whistles and when I woke up it looked like Times Square on January !st.


:lol: I'm sure that has potential for the next Far Side cartoon!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I put a bunch in a box and threw it in the cage and they seem to like it! They jump in and dig in it. I don't know where they think they are digging to, but that's their thing. They made a bit of a mess of the cage, but that's ok, most of the shreddings stayed inside and I need to vacuum anyway.

I think this was a good idea!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Is that true for both black and colored ink?




sorry it has been a rough week LoL yes it is true of all inks you need to make sure that the ink is safe and non toxic. . . though i have used shredded newspaper once in a while i wouldn't make a habit of it unless you know that the paper is safe. I use the shredded paper for easter baskets all the time (god bless the dollar store) it is as easy as making a phone call to the newspaper and asking what their ink is made of.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I just bought a crosscut shredder that reduces paper to tiny little shreds, I put these in their litter pan and its great they can't throw it everywhere because its too small. I use the newspaper I buy from the local paper without the ink and the best news is it cured "The Litter Eating Rat".
They accept it like any other litter and I don't have to worry about the content.
Spider


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It turns out my rats were more excited about the box itself than the shreddings. They took all the shreddings out, and now will just hang out in the box itself sometimes. I don't get it, but whatever.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> It turns out my rats were more excited about the box itself than the shreddings. They took all the shreddings out, and now will just hang out in the box itself sometimes. I don't get it, but whatever.


Like a kid that puts aside the new toy to play with the wrapping paper :lol:


----------

